# WTB Vortex Viper Hd 10x42



## rsltid13 (Jul 27, 2016)

Looking to pick up a set of binos if anyone is looking to sell


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've got a well used pair I'd let go for 1k. 
But seriously check out cameralandny. They have some nice awesome open box / demo deals


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Call Kents Market in Tremonton and ask to speak with the optics guys. They usually beat all prices by $150-$200


----------

